# snow plowing equipment



## snowhater

hi guys new to this site.. need some advice/help we need to buy the best piece of equipment for city sidewalk plowing & ice melting i have seen a narrow tractor with a v blade and a spreder dont know what it is or were to get it can anybody give info or website to check out this equipment thanx


----------



## mylittlescoop

Hello welcome abored
Are you talking about something like this/

http://www.agro-tec.com/jacobsen.html


----------



## landcare pa

welcome try the holder we bought one in oct it`s great machine heat ,and many attachments


----------



## snowhater

thanx guys the thing i saw was yellow looked like a little tractor had a v blade up front and a ice melt spreader on the back the cab was totally enclosed not removable and maybe had tank tracks???? or maybe six wheels this machine was very narrow only used on sidewalks thanks again


----------



## Italiano67

If your looking for some equipment that will do the job in a much less expensive way heres an idea. I plow the local mall in Green Bay. I bought a Polaris 500 sixwheeler with a plow. Believe me when you lock in all six wheels you can push alot of snow . It works great for sidewalks. Plus you can run electric to the back dump box and hook up a spreader if you choose. Cost about 7,000. Good luck


----------



## Derekg

The machine you saw was most likely an MT or a trackless MT do a google search and there should be a web site for them. They are very expensive though. The holder is a much better option


----------



## HighwayDept.

snowhater said:


> thanx guys the thing i saw was yellow looked like a little tractor had a v blade up front and a ice melt spreader on the back the cab was totally enclosed not removable and maybe had tank tracks???? or maybe six wheels this machine was very narrow only used on sidewalks thanks again


If the thing that you saw was on tracks it is probably a good possibility it was a Bombardier sidewalk plow


----------

